
28.5% of Android devices are now running 4.x - esolyt
http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/11/01/google-releases-octobers-android-platform-distribution-numbersjelly-bean-at-2-7-gingerbread-still-hanging-on-at-54/
======
nodata
Let's see a measure of improvement: how many phones are kept up-to-date versus
time.

